# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  noodle recipes

## dark_sion23

i love chinese food... especially chinese noodles...i know how to make it...but wanna try something different next time...my heart says u have a very good taste in cooking... where r u people...can u post some good recipes more...

----------


## chocolate

ahaan////////////////////////////////////

----------


## minknency

Boil  noodles - 350 to 400g
    White onions - 1/2 (sliced)
    Garlic - 2 cloves (minced)
    vegetable stock - 1 cup
    Hot sauce - 1 tbsp
    Light soy sauce - 2 tbsp
    White vinegar - 1 tbsp
    Sesame oil - 2tps
    Vegetable oil - 1 tbsp

     Heat oil in wok or deep skillet to medium heat. Add onion, capsicum, cabbage, garlic and cook, stirring often for 3 to 5 minutes.
     Add stock, soy sauce, hot sauce, vinegar, sesame oil,  Mix this in to the wok. Stir until the sauce is thickened. Then turn off the heat.
     Meanwhile, loosen noodles with your fingers; immerse in boiling salted water for 1 minute or until tender. Drain well and toss with some sesame oil.  	Place noodles on a plate and spread vegetables over top.

----------


## michealborow

I love Spicy Szechuan Noodles


ingredients 


350 g thick noodles
175 g cooked chicken, shredded
50 g roasted cashew nuts


4 spring onions, chopped
30 ml chopped coriander
2 garlic cloves, chopped
30 ml  smooth peanut butter
30 ml  sweet chilli sauce
15 ml  soy sauce
15 ml  sherry vinegar
15 ml  sesame oil
30 ml  olive oil
30 ml chicken stock or water
10 toasted Szechuan peppercorns,

----------


## Rolfebourne

Here recipe was really very nice and I also like noodles too much, and it's easy to made and this my all time  favorite item,any time I like to eat it.

----------


## charlikl

Thanks for sharing ! I really like to have noodles in my breakfast. Sometimes when i am in office and feeling hungry than i will have this noodles.
It's very easy and simple and ready to cook within 5 minutes. When i am alone at home, than i will make it on my own and have noodles.

----------

